# Looking for livery yard - alderley edge, wilmslow, knutsford



## Bdazzling (28 July 2013)

I am looking to either rent a full yard to run as a business or for a yard that offers DIY livery and has 5 vacancies please. In the wilmslow, alderley edge, knutsford area preferably.  Must have all year turnout, ménage, ideally jumping facilities and friendly people !

would prefer to rent a full yard, minimum 8 stables, no maximum but am open to suggestion. 

Please PM me if you know of anything

thanks


----------



## Bdazzling (11 August 2013)

Bump


----------

